# NSN for Canadian Flag



## dangerboy (17 May 2012)

Looking for some help as I am having no luck on CGCS.  I am looking for the NSN for the red and white Canadian Flag worn on combats. Any help would be appreciated, thanks.


----------



## Wookilar (17 May 2012)

Try this one: 8455 21 921 0044

edit: forgot the first four  ;D


----------



## Occam (17 May 2012)

Just a point of note:  The IM Advisory code for that item is 1Z, which denotes an NDHQ/Command controlled item.  If you put in a demand for some, expect the Supply Manager/LCMM to be giving you a call to ask why.   ;D


----------



## Wookilar (17 May 2012)

lol that's right, forgot about the "shortage" lol

Funny how contracts run out way before they get resigned  ???


----------



## dangerboy (17 May 2012)

Thanks for the info, I will try and order them for the grad parades in Aug and advise my chain of command that we will most likely be shot down for this request.


----------



## Occam (17 May 2012)

NDHQ/Command controlled doesn't mean you won't get them, it just means you have to substantiate the request.


----------



## dapaterson (17 May 2012)

Occam said:
			
		

> NDHQ/Command controlled doesn't mean you won't get them, it just means you have to substantiate the request.



..and means once they're back in the system everyone will hoard as many as they can, leading to shortages, leading to them being controlled, leading to shortages, leading to hoarding once they're back in the system...


----------



## Wookilar (18 May 2012)

At least it's a predictable cycle  :


----------

